# Can name me rock and roll songsin 50' style??



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

hello, i'm searching rock and roll songs, can name me a list of rock and roll songs in the 50's style (chuck berry, little richard, elvis, jerry lee) but no 50's songs or this artist. thank you.
example of what i'm searching
rip this joint rolling stones
travelin band creedence


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think this is more for the non-classical subforum. Alligator Rock by Elton John comes to mind. also some of Zappa’s doo ***, like What’s the Uglieat part of your body. CCR’s Bad Moon Rising and Bruce Springsteen’s Working on the Highway are rockabilly-like. Ramones’s I Remember You is like a 50’s rock ballad. Also Elvis Costello’s Mystery Dance is clearly 50’s style.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think this is more for the non-classical subforum. Alligator Rock by Elton John comes to mind. also some of Zappa's doo ***, like What's the Uglieat part of your body. CCR's Bad Moon Rising and Bruce Springsteen's Working on the Highway are rockabilly-like. Ramones's I Remember You is like a 50's rock ballad.


I thought of Zappa as well.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Check out Brian Setzer, & JD McPherson ~ too many songs to list! :guitar:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hank the Knife and the Jets - Guitar king, Stan the gunman.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Check out the entire "Rockabilly" genre.

The Stray Cats, Gazzguzzlers, The Cramps, Tom Stormy Trio, Deltas, Lucky Marcell & The Ramblin' Three, The Rhythm Shakers, Black Cat Zoot... I could go on...

I'm not really a fan of this style, but there is tons out there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Duke Robillard and the Pleasure Kings self tited album, and Too Hot To Handle feature a vintage rock n roll sound. And Danny Gatton's 88 Elmira Street.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Robert Gordon with Link Wray:

https://www.allmusic.com/album/robert-gordon-with-link-wray-mw0000098403

https://www.allmusic.com/album/fresh-fish-special-mw0000234913


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Another Zappa one is "Jelly Roll Gum Drop" - he did so many 

Or on an Aussie flavour there is Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool, which is the song Elton John copied for Crocodile Rock


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

marmo said:


> hello, i'm searching rock and roll songs, can name me a list of rock and roll songs in the 50's style (chuck berry, little richard, elvis, jerry lee) but no 50's songs or this artist. thank you.
> example of what i'm searching
> rip this joint rolling stones
> travelin band creedence


Billy Joel had a very big doo *** hit with For The Longest Time.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

I keep thinking about some of Elton John's deep cuts from the early seventies. Your Sister Can't Twist, Hercules, Teacher I Need You and Whenever You're Ready (We'll Go Steady Again), which was a B-side.
Also some Keith Richard solo stuff (How I Wish) as well as lots of Stones songs. The Faces too (Stay With Me). The Black Crowes were good at retro music making (Jealous Again). Maybe that's more 60's? Not sure but there is definitely some 50's in their stuff.
The Georgia Satellites had some good straight ahead Rock songs that had a fifties feel to them. "I Dunno" in particular. A really good song from the "In the Land of Salvation and Sin" album. Dan Baird's twang can get a bit annoying but they were good at what they did.

Of course there is Zappa with "Cruisin' With Reuben and the Jets". Many of Frank's "musical numbers" were affectionately tinged with 50's references, in sound and lyrical description. Doo *** and the like. Even some of his more complex pieces had 50's music in there somewhere.

Led Zeppelin had some good ones. Rock 'n Roll, Night Flight, The Ocean, Dancing Days, D'yer Make'r (don't know if that's right!) Southbound Suarez, Hot Dog and Hots on For Nowhere. The slow bluesy tunes had a 50's torch-song ballad kind of feel. Since I've Been Loving You in particular, which has always been in my top five when it comes to LZ. One of Page's best solos. The song has a wonderful slow burn to it. The whole band nailed it and I think it's a perfect cut. How about that live version of Whole Lotta Love from the movie The Song Remains the Same? A sonic blast from the past. All that Boogie Mama/One Night business and Page skiffling around the neck as if he was possessed by Chuck Berry, Hank Marvin, Danny Cedrone and Scotty Moore. Glorious!


----------

